# slipping transmission



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

The car is an '86 300zx non turbo Automatic.
It is slipping out of gear when I truy to accelerate. Also does this under normal driving conditions. Does anyone know if this is caused by something small, or is it needing a new transmission?Just want to be informed be4 going into the shop. Thanks.

-Also when manually shifting from 1 to 2, it wont go out of 1st until I shift up to drive. Like maybe 2nd gear is out


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

You can do a Auto to manual swap for cheaper than the cost of a rebuild auto trans. Find a wrecked/non running 5 speed car cheap and switch it over. I paid $1500 for a Auto rebuild on my car. It was a few hundred more because it's a 2+2 turbo car with an automatic and has a different torque converter than NA cars. So figure at least $1300 with the possibility of wishing you had swapped later.


----------

